# Hotrock 20 Build - A Labor of Love



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Custom Hotrock 20 Build - A Labor of Love*

So, I looked for quite a while to find a bike for my son. Even used Hotrock 20's are selling for close to $250 on ebay. I found this pink Hotrock 20 locally and picked it up for a very good price. I figured I could get the pink bike, powder coat it, get new stickers, and replace the seat, seatpost, handlebar, and stem and still be cheaper than the other options I was finding and have a much better bike after. Here are a few pics to show what the bike was before and where it's at now. Parts are coming in the mail so I hope to have it all finished by next week. On a side note, my powder coater told me he could do the fork too. Well, he ended up destroying the fork and so he told me the powder coat was on him to help cover the cost of getting a new fork. I thought that was fair of him and so have nothing bad to say about him. In fact he did an excellent job on the frame. So, now I have a new looking frame and a new fork on the way. I'll update as the project continues. The outside photo is a much more accurate depiction of the color. The interior shots are washed out with the lighting.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Where did you get the stickers? I may do something similar soon. The bike looks great so far, keep us updated.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks. I bought the decals off ebay. You can get them in pretty much any color too.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, That looks fantastic. Please keep updating. I am trying to do the same thing you are. Great job.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

How didthe powder coater destroy the forks?


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

sand wedge said:


> How didthe powder coater destroy the forks?


He tried to remove the stanchion and ruined a bushing in the process. According to RST the stancions arent removable and the bushing isn't serviceable so the fork was toast.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Decals - try this guy Dnfive home https://www.dnfive.co.uk/backoffice/images/googlesitemapmeta.gif
I ordered some specialized logos from there and they were excellent quality, very reasonable pricing and shipping.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Finished!*

Well, the bike was finished yesterday. When the original tires wear out I will probably get some IRC Sirens. Other than that I think I will leave it as it is. I already have a 24" Hotrock in the garage for when he outgrows this. Between this project and buying my 6 year old daughter a Trek MT220 this month the discretionary bike fund has run dry for the time being. Here is how it turned out.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

08FXT said:


> looking good!


Thanks. It's hard to tell but I even taped off the spokes and braking surface and hit the wheels with some white automative paint. Nice, inexpensive way to get white wheels. : )


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

TLD80 said:


> Thanks. It's hard to tell but I even taped off the spokes and braking surface and hit the wheels with some white automative paint. Nice, inexpensive way to get white wheels. : )


Dude! Post a picture of those wheels--I'm dying to see the paint!


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Vxc961 said:


> Dude! Post a picture of those wheels--I'm dying to see the paint!


Here you go. Sorry it took me a little while to respond. As you can see from the picture I used blue painters tape to tape off the spokes and braking surface. I ended up painting the nipples white too which I think helps make the paint stand out a little better. We've been on the trails a few times so far and the paint on the wheels is holding up awesome. I also added a couple photos of the FOX decals I ordered and put on the fork to top it all off. The last pic I through in just because I am a proud Dad.  I have discovered it is going to take some self restraint not to do any more upgrades on this bike and wait til he grows into the 24" Hotrock we have waiting for him.  Oh, the kickstand is on for when he rides in the neighborhood. It comes off when we hit the trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking good! I'm tempted to try it myself, and I'm also waiting for a good few day stint when I know my son won't be riding, so I can take apart the fork on his hidden canyon, increase the travel, and paint it, then I plan on adding the fox decals too! I don't know why, but I just *hate* body colored front shocks! No shame in posting that last pic--I'd be proud too! I also hear you on the restraint; this stuff adds up quickly! Thanks for posting pics!


----------

